# 40 lbs of black lab in my lap.



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I decided to pick Marge up and put her in my lap. Keep in mind I'm in an office-type computer chair.. Somehow she fits, and somehow I'm still able to breathe. She seems like she likes it, too.. she keeps flexing her paws and I think I see her eyes closing. She never used to be cuddly, but as she's gotten more accustomed to being here she likes snuggling with me.

Some of you guys have 100+ pound dogs, how do you cuddle with them? Do you at all? I can barely fit my forty pounder onto the couch with me, I can't imagine how you guys do it!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> I decided to pick Marge up and put her in my lap. Keep in mind I'm in an office-type computer chair.. Somehow she fits, and somehow I'm still able to breathe. She seems like she likes it, too.. she keeps flexing her paws and I think I see her eyes closing. She never used to be cuddly, but as she's gotten more accustomed to being here she likes snuggling with me.
> 
> Some of you guys have 100+ pound dogs, how do you cuddle with them? Do you at all? I can barely fit my forty pounder onto the couch with me, I can't imagine how you guys do it!


I have lap dogs that run from 15 lbs to 130 lbs!!! OF COURSE WE CUDDLE! and the biggest lap dog, my Callahan, 130 lbs IS THE NUMBER 1 LAP DOG!!! He is the one that always wants to do it hahaha! We handle it well hehe, he just climbs on and lays down and cuddles!


















hehe and here in this link he was only about 115 lbs... not as heavy as now.
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/36439-serious-cuddley-closeness.html

So ITS POSSIBLE!!! and I LOVE IT! 
Nessa


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis is 182lbs and he's not into being cuddled. At the VERY MOST, he MIGHT put his head in my lap but that is few and far between. Sometimes when we are playing he'll sit on me but I don't think he's trying to cuddle, I think he's trying to pin me to the ground. As for couches...Uallis takes up the entire couch so since he's not into cuddling, he'll try to kick me off of it...he doesn't like to share.

Eddie on the other hand (he's 110lbs) LOVES to cuddle and snuggle. He'll drape himself across my lap. His whole body doesn't fit of course. Or he'll sit his butt in my lap wanting me to rub his back for him.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I would LOVE giant cuddle bug. My 50 lbs Matrix is a great cuddler sometimes, but I would love to have a cuddler as big and as handsome as Callahan. What a looker!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG! Those are fantastic cuddle pics with Callahan, LoL! What a sweetheart!
My 55 lb Australian shepherd loves to cuddle & loves jumping up on my lap, tho it's kind of awkward for me to hold him. He's such a snuggle, but at his age he has a hard time getting up on the couch now, so each morning, & often at nite, I'm down on the floor snuggling with him & I think he loves it!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Unfortunatly my 60 lb lab pup isn't a cuddler


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL love the pictures of Callahan! I was hoping to find something like that when I opened this thread 

Next time I'll try to get a picture of Marge squeezing into my lap.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Uallis is 182 pounds??????!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

My dog tries to be a lap dog sometimes, and he's 70 pounds.

He'll rest his head somewhere on me, or lay down with his front legs on top of me...it sort of hurts to have his elbows digging into me lol

He sleeps on my bed too, but usually he just leans up against when I'm sleeping.

I've also caught him laying on the couch on my sister several times.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

allison said:


> Uallis is 182 pounds??????!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Yep....you know English Mastiffs...pretty heavy dogs...lol Uallis isn't even full grown yet! I can't wait to see what his "adult" weight will be. I just hope that it isn't over 200lbs. It's taken him 5 months to gain 15lbs so his weight gain has really slowed down. However, he was sick most of the summer and lost 15lbs as well...so we are making up for that. He's a little behind..but his vet is really happy with his weight at this point. He's pretty thin but is a healthy weight. I don't really want him to go over 200lbs so I watch his diet pretty religiously. 

Eddie is 24 inches tall and 110lbs. He's too big for a Lab. He started to get a little chubby but I cut out the extra treats and snacking as well as adding a little bit of time to our walks and he's shedding the extra weight pretty fast. I definitely see a waist line now. He's just an oversized Lab and poorly bred. I know that he couldn't go down to a "normal" Lab weight and still be healthy. He's just to big in body for that...so as long as I can see a waist line...we're doing ok.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mdawn... I had no idea that he would get so big! How cute!  My yellow lab when I was a kid was 125 pounds! Huge for a lab! Maybe Eddie is just a big guy  

PS... Sorry MissMutt for going off topic!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

allison said:


> Thanks for the info Mdawn... I had no idea that he would get so big! How cute!  My yellow lab when I was a kid was 125 pounds! Huge for a lab! Maybe Eddie is just a big guy
> 
> PS... Sorry MissMutt for going off topic!


 Don't be sorry.. now that you bumped the thread I got to see those pics of Callahan again! lol


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> Don't be sorry.. now that you bumped the thread I got to see those pics of Callahan again! lol


Awe! Thank you! I'm glad that he is loved by others hehe! He truly is a hunk and I LOVE having something that cuddly and good looking on my lap hehe 
Nessa


----------

